# Speaker sorta issue



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

This isn't a car audio question, but it is an audio question. I've been looking all over Ebay for speakers ever since I blew a 12" sub. Turns out, the ones I was using aren't made anymore, and finding 12" subs in 8ohm that's a minimum of 500W is difficult when you're broke. However, I'm constantly finding 600W 4ohm subs that are dual coil. I've forgotten so many things about audio over the years, The lowest my amp runs is 8ohm, if I were to get 4ohm dual voice coil subs, and wire them in parallel, (So that both voice coils are wired at a time) Would that make it so that it's an 8ohm speaker? If I remember correctly, that SHOULD work..


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

in a DVC set up you jump the negative on one side to the positive on the other VC, then wire up the sub to the amp, this would create an 8ohm load.


----------

